# Updates



## Heiko (2 November 2006)

Durch Updatearbeiten am Webserver kommt es heute im Laufe des Tages immer mal wieder zu kurzen Ausfällen im Sekundenbereich (bis max. 1 Minute).
Also nicht verzweifeln: einfach ein paar Sekunden warten und nochmal probieren...


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2006)

*AW: Updates*

Es hat sich hier "unter der Haube" einiges getan.
Bitte aus diesem Grund alle unerklärlichen Fehler melden. Entweder hier im Forum oder per E-Mail an [email protected].

Danke!


----------



## Dragonheart (21 November 2006)

*AW: Updates*

Hallo Heiko,
na dann habe ich doch gleich mal eine Frage:
Vorher konnte ich noch Anhänge (Bilder) an einen Beitrag mit dranhängen, jetzt geht das aber nicht mehr. Warum?

Gruß Burkhi


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2006)

*AW: Updates*

Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn Du mal sagst in welchem Forum das Problem genau auftritt und wie sich das äußert.


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2006)

*AW: Updates*



burkhi schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> na dann habe ich doch gleich mal eine Frage:
> Vorher konnte ich noch Anhänge (Bilder) an einen Beitrag mit dranhängen, jetzt geht das aber nicht mehr. Warum?
> 
> Gruß Burkhi


Jetzt wirds klarer.
Es gibt bei neuen Usern bestimmte Beschränkungen, die erst nach einer bestimmten Beitragszahl und einer bestimmten Zugehörigkeit zum Forum aufgehoben werden.
Du bist aber kurz davor


----------



## Dragonheart (21 November 2006)

*AW: Updates*



Heiko schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn Du mal sagst in welchem Forum das Problem genau auftritt und wie sich das äußert.


Ja, sag ich dir gerne. 
Es war im Forum "Unerwünschte Werbung/SPAM" der Beitrag "Neuer Spamfilter". Als ich diesen schrieb, wollte ich noch daran einen kleinen Screenshot mit der Mail anhängen, habe dann aber gesehen, das der "Anhängen" Button nicht mehr vorhanden war.
Allerdings: BenTigger hat mir schon die Gründe genannt, das kann ich auch sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2006)

*AW: Updates*



burkhi schrieb:


> Ja, sag ich dir gerne.
> Es war im Forum "Unerwünschte Werbung/SPAM" der Beitrag "Neuer Spamfilter". Als ich diesen schrieb, wollte ich noch daran einen kleinen Screenshot mit der Mail anhängen, habe dann aber gesehen, das der "Anhängen" Button nicht mehr vorhanden war.
> Allerdings: BenTigger hat mir schon die Gründe genannt, das kann ich auch sehr gut nachvollziehen.


Wie gesagt: für Dich recht schnell erledigt.
Probiers mal.


----------



## Dragonheart (21 November 2006)

*AW: Updates*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: für Dich recht schnell erledigt.
> Probiers mal.



Danke.


----------

